# Question about a 1953 Bear Kodiak Hunter Recurve



## jarley77 (Jan 22, 2007)

I recently picked up a 1953 Bear Kodiak Hunter Recurve from someone and I was wondering if I could get some information on it. It is in pretty good shape with only a couple slight blemishes on the limbs. 
I was wondering if anyone had some info on it and if anyone knew how much it is worth.

It is a 58" 43#. 

Thanks guys, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

If you are dating the bow by the patent logo on the limbs, that does indicate the year or the period the bow was made. That (1953) is the year that Bear applied for a patent of the limb design he then used for most of his/Bear bows.

If I recall correctly, the "Hunter" was first manufactured in the mid to late 60's and until ?.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

58" Kodiak Hunter was made in 1967


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

don't worry about what it's worth. every body thinks if they get an old bear they are worth a ton. they are just another old bow that was middle of the road back then. just shoot it & enjoy the memories if you're old enough to have thememories. ie,60+ years.


----------



## jarley77 (Jan 22, 2007)

Why do people on here need to tell you how to act and how to feel. I can worry how much something is worth because if it is worth something then I want to preserve it rather than shoot it. I do not need someone else's morals shoved down my throat, which unfortunately happens here on AT all too often.

I was just curious about the bow and wanted some information. Thanks to guys who were helpful and gave me some quality information. 

How long were they made for? Was it a popular bow?


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Typo!



> If you are dating the bow by the patent logo on the limbs, that _does indicate_ the year or the period the bow was made.


Meant to type that the patent date (1953) does _NOT_ indicate the year the bow was made.


----------



## KID VICIOUS (Jan 30, 2010)

Jim was correct. It's a 1967 model, the very first year for the Kodiak Hunter and the only year it was made in 58". All the other years it was a 60" bow.

It's not extremely valuable for a Bear. In nice shape it'd be worth roughly $150.

Enjoy it, I've got one too.

Here's the pic from the catalog.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Kodiak Hunters were made 1967-78. The 1967 model year was the first year and only year they were 58" AMO.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry Kid, I must have been typing at the same time.


----------



## Frogman-32 (Dec 8, 2009)

Heard that


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

if you are responding to my answer i didn't mean any ill wil, or moral values of any kind. bought a brand new one in 68 for 49.95 at wal-mart, now what it would be worth is anyones guess, as would any of the old bows now days. just an old woman reminicing the old days & old bows. most things are pretty near 10 times higher in price now than then if that helps.


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

i just got a 55# 60" kodiak hunter i love it but you must age by certain criteria this should help.


1. The Serial Number: These bows usually have, what appears to be a hand inscription on one of the limbs that gives a serial number along with the length and pull weight of the bow. This serial number works very well for dating Bear Bows from 1965-1969 when the first digit of the serial number is the year of manufacture.

For example, a serial number of 5L212 would be a 1965 Bow.

Prior to 1965, the serial numbers for all Bear bows were started over every month, making these bows almost impossible to date by serial number alone. The "K" series of serial numbers (for example KZ9672) were started in 1970.


2. Patent Mark: Most of the BEAR Bows we have sold have the logo and the US Patents printed on it along with the date of CANADA 1953. This date that is printed on all bows made between 1953 and 1972 is simply the date of the patent for a working recurve limb and has nothing to do with the actual model year.


3. Decals & Silkscreening: In 1948 the small Running Bear decal was first and then was replaced by the large Standing Bear decal in mid-1953. The large Standing Bear decal also has the words "Glass Powered Bow" under the Standing Bear.

The large Standing Bear decal was used until 1955 when it was replaced with silk-screening the identification on the bows. By 1956 the silk-screening appeared on all bows.


4. All Wood vs Laminate: If your bow is ALL wood (no laminations of any kind) then your bow had to be made before the mass productions beginning in 1949.

•If the ALL wood bow has a stamp that reads "Bear Products" in some form it would have been made before the early to mid 40's.
•If it is stamped "Bear Archery" it would have been made AFTER the early-mid 40's and BEFORE 1949.
•Also wooden bows with a small "Running Bear" decal can be dated to 1948


5. The Leather Grip: ALL Bear bows had leather grips until 1959. In 1959, the Kodiak Special removed the leather grip and in 1961 the Kodiak did the same, as well as the Grizzly in 1964.


6. The Coin Medallion: Beginning in 1959 all Bear bows had a coin medallion of one type of metal or another. Below are the approx date ranges for the type of coin used.

Copper Coin – 1959
Aluminum - 1960-1961
Pewter – 1962
Brass - 1963 – 1970
Nickel-Silver - 1971-1972

ALL coins were flush with the wood until 1972. In late 1972 the coin was raised above the surface of the bow and came in both gold and chrome covered plastic and are still used in Bear bows today.


7. Manufacturer Location: in 1978 Bear moved all manufacturing and offices to Gainesville, Florida. If your bow shows Gainesville on it then it was made after 1978


8. Model Of The Bow: Check the Model of the bow. Below is a yearly production chart for the most popular Bear Bows.

Wood Handle Take-Down 1969-1972
Wood C-Riser Victor Custom 1973-1975
Magnesium Handle Take-Down A-B-C 1971-1978
Kodiak Static Recurve 1950-1953
Kodiak Recurve 1954-1966
Super Kodiak 1967-1976
Grizzly Static Recurve 1949-1957
Grizzly Recurve 1958-1978
Super Magnum 48 1966-1976
Kodiak Magnum 52" 1961-1977
Kodiak Hunter 58" and 60" 1967-1977
Tamerlane 1962-1968
Tamerlane HC-30 1965-1967
Tamerlane HC-300 1968-1972
Kodiak Special 1955-1967
Temujin 1968-1970
Tarter 1968-1972
Victor Patriot 1973-1977
Victor 1972
Polar (recurve) 1957-1970
Alaskan (leather grip semi-recurve) 1959-1961
Alaskan (recurve) 1966-1970
Tigercat 1964-1978
Bearcat 1964-1971
Black Bear 1972-1978
Little Bear 1965-1978

With this information you should be able to get really close to dating your Bear Bow if not pin-pointing it to the year.


----------



## jarley77 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, thanks soo much everyone! The wealth of knowledge on here is outstanding. Thanks again!


----------



## bwhntnfnatic (Jan 19, 2011)

great article. my question is did all bear bow serial numbers have at least one letter in them? i have a bear "glass powered" kodiak magnum, amo 52" 48# s.n. 962765. it has the brass coin. i'm thinking it's a 1969. any info would be great.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

The serial number first digit as mentioned only applies to bows made from '65-'69 and most of that era serial numbers I've seen have a number followed by a letter and several more numbers.. You need to take a couple of photos and post so we can see the bow to tell when made. The '67 KHs had a fairly high grip which kind of limited it to those who like high grips.


----------



## Shanejones82 (Sep 23, 2020)

jarley77 said:


> I recently picked up a 1953 Bear Kodiak Hunter Recurve from someone and I was wondering if I could get some information on it. It is in pretty good shape with only a couple slight blemishes on the limbs.
> I was wondering if anyone had some info on it and if anyone knew how much it is worth.
> 
> It is a 58" 43#.
> ...


They're great bows you pick one up and good condition you're looking at a $500 beautiful recurve


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

I shoot a 1960 Bear Grizzly which is a nice bow. Mine is [email protected] and is 62 inches long. ONLY use a dacron string which a bow of that vintage. String her up and zip some arrows and most importantly HAVE FUN.


----------



## aluminated (Oct 10, 2017)

Shanejones82 said:


> They're great bows you pick one up and good condition you're looking at a $500 beautiful recurve





vincenthanna said:


> I shoot a 1960 Bear Grizzly which is a nice bow. Mine is [email protected] and is 62 inches long. ONLY use a dacron string which a bow of that vintage. String her up and zip some arrows and most importantly HAVE FUN.


OLD thread, guys.


----------

